# Training Update



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

On Sunday, Winter and I are entered in her 3rd HRC started test. We have 2 passes so far. 
Unexpectedly, I had line manner issues on the first two tests but we were able to pass the tests. 
I have started training regularly with a Pro. This Pro has seen Winter before so he does know her. He had me back up revisit CC. This has made the line manner issue (yes it was avoidence) go away. We been to several big training days that have the feel of tests and she is solid. But of course somehow they know the difference so we will see on Sunday.

We have officially started casting work. On FTP, I didn't start with one pile but two piles about 10 to 15 feet apart with me about that far in front of them. I sent from my side but also, on a remote sit. With the remote, I would tell her back with big step to the side I wanted her to turn. This was to teach her to turn the correct way with the cast. I melted the piles together a few feet at a time until I had one pile behind her to cast to. This seemed to work and she is really good about turning the correct way with a cast. I have whistle stops going to and coming from pile. This week I'm to add the cross piles to form single T. I should say that I will be stopping her on the way back and hand throwing bumpers to the side and then casting her to them.
Winter seems to really like the casting work. I have yet to get a no go. I do keep the sessions short and we train this about 3 maybe 4 times a week. Someday, Winter will handle and how cool will that be. 

Anyhoo....weather should be sunny for the test on Sunday......wish us luck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great update! You guys are making quick progress. Be sure to let us know how it goes on Sunday.
It's amazing how pumped up they can get in a test situation, isn't it???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You will do Great on Sunday! I'll be waiting to hear. Now, on HRC is it three or four passes to get a title? I so love hearing about everyones training.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> You will do Great on Sunday! I'll be waiting to hear. Now, on HRC is it three or four passes to get a title? I so love hearing about everyones training.


Four passes to title. We will run again in August. If all goes well we will try AKC Junior in August also.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! Have you ever taught dog to handle before?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, very nice, Good luck on Sunday.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Very nice! Have you ever taught dog to handle before?


I have never even had a dog before. LOL I have wanted one since I was a kid. A few friends have Goldens, my DH and I love them. So 2+ years ago Winter joined the family as a companion. I started taking her to puppy obedience class. I found out how much fun it is to train, and kept taking classes. One of the instructors happened to be a women, who with her DH, started the HRC club here. She has Golden's, so anyone with Golden gets encouraged to come out to a HRC training day. _"Come on out. The People are nice and the Dogs just love it!"_ I went to a training day and pretty much that was it, we (Winter and I) were hooked. She was right the people are nice and the dog does love it. Sorry, you probably didn't want the life story.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> I have never even had a dog before. LOL I have wanted one since I was a kid. A few friends have Goldens, my DH and I love them. So 2+ years ago Winter joined the family as a companion. I started taking her to puppy obedience class. I found out how much fun it is to train, and kept taking classes. One of the instructors happened to be a women, who with her DH, started the HRC club here. She has Golden's, so anyone with Golden gets encouraged to come out to a HRC training day. _"Come on out. The People are nice and the Dogs just love it!"_ I went to a training day and pretty much that was it, we (Winter and I) were hooked. She was right the people are nice and the dog does love it. Sorry, you probably didn't want the life story.


Actually I enjoyed. Great to hear how another one got hooked on puppiesand field training!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Wishing you and Winter the best of luck!! 

I enjoyed the story too so thank you for sharing.


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

I love hearing how people get hooked on this game and it almost always comes down to the dogs. Once we see how much our dogs love the work, we get sucked in too. 

Hope your weekend was successful.


----------

